# Ohio to Colorado and back by train



## royalc (Apr 13, 2016)

[SIZE=12pt] We boarded the Capitol Limited #29 in Alliance Ohio sixteen minutes late, at 1:55 a.m. EDT on March 17, 2016 in car # 2900 and roomette #3. [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]Our beds were already made up, so we went straight to bed. After a great breakfast, we returned to our roomette which had been changed to the daytime seating configuration. We arrived into Chicago’s Union Station twenty-two minutes early.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]We checked out the station to see some of the up-grades in progress, bought McDonald’s to take back to the Metropolitan Lounge for lunch, and awaited our departure on the California Zephyr #5.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]We left Chicago on time at 2:00 p.m. CDT in car #532, roomette #3. This was our nineteenth time on the Zephyr, and as usual it was a beautiful ride. We got into snow a little east of Denver. From Denver to the Moffat Tunnel there were maybe two to three inches of snow on the ground, but from the West Portal of the tunnel to somewhere around Kremmling Colorado, there was around six to eight inches of snow. When we came out of the Tunnel on the western side at Winter Park Colorado, the ski slopes were filled with skiers. The views through the Gore, Byers, and Glenwood Canyons were spectacular. We arrived in Grand Junction on time at 3:57 p.m. MDT and were met by our oldest Daughter, waiting at the station.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]While visiting our Daughter and Granddaughters, we drove to Canyonlands National Park for a day, and I made five trips up to The Colorado National Monument watching for wildlife.(Spotted ten Bighorn Sheep in all) It was a great visit.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]On April 4, 2016, we boarded the California Zephyr #6 in Grand Junction Colorado, car #632, roomette #4. We departed on time at 10:23 a.m. MDT. Another great trip through the canyons and many tunnels into Denver. The next day was scenic, but not near as good as through the mountains, tunnels and canyons of Colorado. We arrived in Chicago only eleven minutes late at 3:01 p.m. CDT.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Since we weren’t going to roam around Chicago Union Station, and would be eating on board the train, we didn’t bother checking our luggage at the Metropolitan Lounge. [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]We boarded the Capitol Limited #30, car #3000, Roomette #5 around 6:00 p.m.CDT We left Chicago on time at 6:40 p.m. CDT and for the first time in twenty-one times on the Capitol Limited, arrived in Alliance Ohio three minutes early at 3:02 a.m. EDT.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Over the years, we’ve had a lot of Sleeping Car Attendants and only one was worthless, a few years back on the California Zephyr from Sacramento California to Grand Junction. Other than that one, the car Attendants have been anywhere from Excellent to Okay.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]This trip, from Grand Junction to Denver our Conductors were Brandon and Mandy. They were great. They pointed out things of interest, which side of the train to see wildlife on, and historical information of the area. They also joked around a lot. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]All of the onboard staff, car attendants and Diner and Lounge staff were great fun to be around and really made the trip enjoyable. Our Sleeping Car Attendant was Stephanie, and she was excellent. She was very friendly, did her job efficiently, and was a wealth of knowledge about the areas we traveled through, and about Amtrak itself. We hope to get her again sometime![/SIZE]


----------



## Railroad Bill (Apr 14, 2016)

Sounds like a wonderful Amtrak trip. Glad everything went well. Trains mostly on time, good staff, fine scenery, and springtime in Colorado.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Apr 14, 2016)

If it was Stephanie Utt, she is one of the best SCAs Amtrak has. I have had the pleasure of traveling with her on the _*Empire Builder*_ and _*Cal Zephyr*_. If all of Amtrak's Car Attendants were like her, there would be minimal complaints at most about quality of service (and perhaps a LOT more riders).


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 14, 2016)

I too think Stephanie is in the SCA Hall of Fame and really have enjoyed traveling with her on the Builder and the Zephyr!


----------



## DoB (Apr 14, 2016)

I've only taken two sleeper trips so far (don't worry, I have lots more planned for next month), but one was with Stephanie. I don't know if it's the same one, but she was great.


----------



## Agent (Apr 16, 2016)

I believe I happened to see each _California Zephyr_ you were on as they came through Agency, Iowa. Here's the westbound Amtrak #5 on March 17, and the eastbound #6 from April 5.


----------



## MrEd (Apr 16, 2016)

thanks for the trip report


----------



## royalc (Apr 16, 2016)

Agent,

Thanks for the heads-up on the videos.

I check out your YouTube videos of the Zephyr almost daily, but I had missed those two.

Thanks for posting.


----------

